# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Firefox 3 сегодня скачают 5 млн раз

## SDA

17 июня 2008 г., в 21 час по московскому времени, станет доступна для скачивания финальная версия популярного браузера Firefox 3. В этот день проект Mozilla, курирующий разработку Firefox, планирует установить мировой рекорд по наибольшему количеству закачек ПО за 24 часа.

Сегодня, 17 июня, пользователям по всему миру станет доступна для скачивания финальная версия популярного браузера Firefox 3 проекта Mozilla. Релиз Firefox 3, который является одним из самых успешных в истории проектов по разработке открытого ПО, состоится в 21 час по московскому времени. Firefox 3 использует меньше компьютерной памяти по сравнению с предыдущей версией, а также безопаснее своего предшественника.
дальше http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.s...8/06/17/305525

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Гриша

Пока не видать :Smiley:

----------


## 1205

Не могу зайти на русский сайт Mozilla. Не загружается. Сегодня еще поставил оперу 9.50, очень понравилась, сразу подумал, что буду использовать ее. Теперь стало интересно посмотреть на FireFox 3. Бета версий я не видел.

----------


## Гриша

На сайте пока 2.0.0.14

Автоапдейт выдает:



```
AUS: XML-файл обновления поврежден (200)
```

Чувствуется скоро будет мощнейшая Dos-атака :Cheesy:

----------


## 1205

FF3 уже на яндексе появился. Но там со всякими тулбарами, которые мне не нужны. http://fx.yandex.ru/

----------


## VzR

Был появился на русском офсайте, но через несколько минут сайт стал недоступным из за обильного скачивания... идут на рекорд все таки...))

Можно скачать отсюда:
ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.or...etup%203.0.exe
http://mozilla.osuosl.org/pub/mozill...etup%203.0.exe
http://ftp-mozilla.netscape.com/pub/...etup%203.0.exe
http://mozilla2.mirrors.tds.net/pub/...etup%203.0.exe

----------


## Vagon

Можно скачать здесь http://filehippo.com/download_firefox/

----------


## Гриша

Поставил,понравился больше чем Opera 9.50,работает шустро,жаль что пока многие плагины и темы не адаптированы под него...

----------


## Surfer

Зеркало для расширений http://ftp.plusline.de/mozilla/addons/
Но даже если их ставить, виснет на "Идёт проверка совместимости.."
Надо как-то это отключить.

----------


## Quazar

Поставил. Все заработало, кроме FasterFox и ImageLikeOpera. Не понравилась скорость открытия окна натроек (долго).
... А нет, скорость стала нормальной) Люблю Лиса)

----------


## 1205

Установил. Все отлично, работает быстро. Буду сравнивать с последней оперой... Пока больше привлекает опера, может потому что раньше ее не использовал. На FF2 у меня было установлено несколько тем и пара расширений, c FF3 совместимы только две темы...

----------


## drongo

А я подожду портабельную версию, глядишь за это время подтянется поддержка для расширений  :Smiley:

----------


## Quazar

"Вместо использования панели поиска для поиска слова на странице, просто щёлкните где-нибудь на странице и начните набирать нужное слово."  Вот это совершенно не работает, или я чего не понял..  :Sad:

----------


## Sibir

Скачал без проблем 3-й Фаерфокс.  :Smiley:  Скажите, пожалуйста, предыдущию версию надо удалять или можно новую установить поверх старой?

----------


## Гриша

Можно и поверх ставить(я так делал) удалять лень :Smiley:

----------


## sergey888

Ну вот уже можно делать первые выводы.
3я версия ничуть не хуже второй есть некоторые мелочи которые делают ее более удобной.
Дополнения уже загружаются и работают, не все конечно, но основные типа Адблок, Ноускрипт и Флешблок. Не буду перечислять все, их уже достаточно.




> "Вместо использования панели поиска для поиска слова на странице, просто щёлкните где-нибудь на странице и начните набирать нужное слово." Вот это совершенно не работает, или я чего не понял..


И это кстати тоже работает.  :Wink:

----------


## XP user

@ *sergey888*

А как насчёт связи между Firefox и IE? Когда тестил первые бета-версии было такое: если в IE уровень безопасности Зоны Интернета стоял на 'высокий', то тогда Firefox 3 не дал загрузить файлы. Исправили?
P.S.: Я эту проблему уже описал здесь:
http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...3&postcount=10

Paul

----------


## Muffler

No dependency from IE settings on my machine... So far, everything works fine...

----------


## 1205

*p2u*, зависимость есть! Сделал как Вы сказали: уровень безопасности в IE для интернета "Высокий". Firefox блокирует загрузку exe файлов.

----------


## XP user

> *p2u*, зависимость есть! Сделал как Вы сказали: уровень безопасности в IE для интернета "Высокий". Firefox блокирует загрузку exe файлов.


Угу. Так и думал. Буду сидеть на FF2.

Paul

----------


## maXmo

Сайтик недоработан, сопротивляется, не хочет качать английскую версию.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

> Сайтик недоработан, сопротивляется, не хочет качать английскую версию.


http://download.mozilla.org/?product...win&lang=en-US

Paul

----------


## drongo

p2u, я скачал портативную версию , там нормально с этим. Попробуй, интерeсно это мне повезло или это действительно так.

ff3 port.JPG

Правда нашёл другое неприятное явление.
Я сохранил локально html,когда открыт браузер, я нажимал на на этот файл, и страница открывалась в другом табе- теперь же говорит нельзя и ругаеться типа закрой меня  :Wink:

----------


## maXmo

А куда делась подсветка адресной строки для шифрованных соединений?

И вместо картинок какой-то ахтунг грузится.  :Furious3: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

вот это что такое?


*Добавлено через 1 час 44 минуты*

С раскраской разобрался, она просто немного изменилась. Странно, вроде ж договаривались?

----------


## Surfer

*p2u*
Разработчики говорят, что если было решено запретить загрузку файлов при помощи системной политики, то Firefox должен уважать это решение..
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=416683 - попробуйте их убедить в обратном, может получится  :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

На первый взгляд HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\ CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zones вроде как действительно настройки интернета, хотя они и перемешаны с ословыми настройками – пути к кешу, кукам, истории, настройки кеша, скриптинга.

----------


## XP user

> Разработчики говорят, что если было решено запретить загрузку файлов при помощи системной политики, то Firefox должен уважать это решение..


Это, конечно, бред с их стороны, выходки - так такие глобальные политики (запрет скачать exe файлы) не настраиваются. Я должен смягчать политики самой уязвимой программы в системе (то есть подвергнуть систему опасности) для того, чтобы скачать файлы защиты... 
Сколько там ещё скрытых зависимостей от IE есть, которые надо 'уважать'? Боюсь немало. Получается вынуждают нас оставить настройки IE на 'по умолчанию' (Мало, кто отдельно будет отключать модули ActiveX). Ну ладно - в разделе 'Помогите' места хватает всем...

Paul

----------


## DENIS_IP

Скачал ...Супер стал еще шустрей ,да и вобшем по приятней.
Firefox +1

----------


## Surfer

*about:robots* рулит  :Smiley: )

----------


## PORSHEvchik

Как можно очистить кэш броузера(FF2.0.0.14), чтоб как в ИЕ, нажал и с чистого листа?
P.S.: Я тоже скачал FF3, но пока не устанавливал, и как можно найти дополнения которые поддерживают эту версию FF, и как обойти описанную выше проблемку с закачкой .EXE

----------


## Гриша

Инструменты=>Настройка=>Дополнительно=>Сеть

----------


## PORSHEvchik

Спасибо, а то я летал по настройкам и всё мимо.  :Smiley:

----------


## drongo

> Как можно очистить кэш броузера(FF2.0.0.14), чтоб как в ИЕ, нажал и с чистого листа?
> P.S.: Я тоже скачал FF3, но пока не устанавливал, и как можно найти дополнения которые поддерживают эту версию FF, и как обойти описанную выше проблемку с закачкой .EXE


у меня решилась данная  проблема с портабельной версией, пробуй  :Wink:

----------


## XP user

У меня вышеописанная проблема с .exe больше не существует - Я могу скачать всё что угодно; Firefox думает, что IE нет.  :Cheesy: 

Paul

----------


## PORSHEvchik

*drongo*: Я что-то притормаживаю, а чем отличается портабельная версия от той, которую я скорее всего скачал, но ещё не поставил? :Upset:  *p2u*: Непонятно, а как FF не видит IE. :Hmm:  Кстати, кэш я очистил, а вот в строке набора страницы, остались уже набранные, как очистить строку? :262:

----------


## XP user

> *drongo*: Я что-то притормаживаю, а чем отличается портабельная версия от той, которую я скорее всего скачал, но ещё не поставил?


Портабельную установить не надо.  



> *p2u*: Непонятно, а как FF не видит IE. Кстати, кэш я очистил, а вот в строке набора страницы, остались уже набранные, как очистить строку?


Я, как говорится, применил некоторые малоизвестные возможности Windows, и теперь сама ОС даже верит, что IE нет. Но если вы не точно разбираетесь в этих делах, то тогда я не советую вам повторять это за мной.
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=24822

Paul

----------


## PORSHEvchik

Кстати, кэш я очистил, а вот в строке набора страницы, остались уже набранные, как очистить строку?

----------


## Surfer

В удалении личных данных это есть.

----------


## PORSHEvchik

*Surfer* : Пароли относятся к личным данным?
Всё, всё, Я растормозился :Cheesy: , всё понял, разобрался и нашёл.

----------


## ananas

http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/r...ordov_ginnesa/ - рекорд закачек подсчитан

----------

